# S&W 5906 is mine



## Goosehead (Nov 9, 2008)

Bought the 5906 today, went out and shot about 100 rounds through it. Seems like a great gun. I never got really a good groups, but I was just happy to be able to hit my target. Guess that'll come with more practice.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimage


----------

